# Bike racks and disc brakes



## stumpy223 (Jul 31, 2008)

I am going to be using my 29er as a commuter in San Diego this summer while on vacation for 12 weeks. We are just going to have one car, and the Mrs. needs it for work (I'm the only one on vacation, she's there for business), so I'd like to throw a rack and panniers on the bike for grocery getting (we are going to have a mini fridge, so there will be many small grocery runs), but I'm not sure how a rack would mount. Even the disc brake style ones throw me for a loop. 

Any ideas or experience.


----------



## RU Chris (Oct 8, 2009)

OMM Rear Racks

The Sherpa will mount up using a longer skewer and clamps around the chain stays. I run one on my cyclocross bike (which has no eyelets) for commuting and it has been great. Relatively light and well made.


----------



## woodway (Dec 27, 2005)

My CX bike as a Topeak Explorer disc compatible rack. It's just like the standard Topeak Explorer rack, except it has standoffs were it mounts to the frame so that it clears the disc brakes.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

I don't know about racks, but consider bringing a cooler, especially if the place you're staying has an ice machine.


----------



## newfangled (Sep 13, 2010)

I just took these shots a few days ago for another thread:





My 29er doesn't have rackmounts, so I've used pclips instead. My rack isn't one of the disc-specific racks, but using the clips I'm able to move the rack far enough forward that it doesn't interfere with the brake.

On my 26er I'm using this disc-specific rack: Versarack Disc
It bows out around the brake, and has spacers to offset if from the frame a bit. If your frame has mounting points for a rack then this one is cheap, and I've ridden it over everything in the last two years it's worked great.

And then there are also the diskspecific racks that mount on the quickrelease skewer - Old Man Mountain makes one and there are probably cheaper version too.


----------



## Idiot Wind (Sep 8, 2008)

newfangled said:


> On my 26er I'm using this disc-specific rack: Versarack Disc
> It bows out around the brake, and has spacers to offset if from the frame a bit. If your frame has mounting points for a rack then this one is cheap, and I've ridden it over everything in the last two years it's worked great.


I also use this on my cross bike, have had it going on 3 years and not one problem.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

I just use any old rack I want...my frame has the caliper mount relocated to improve access to the eyelet for a rack without problems. I don't have pics of said rack right now. it's sitting in my office right now, though...and I don't have a camera with me.


----------



## RoyFokker (Apr 21, 2010)

I have a Topeak Explorer Disc rack mounted on my 26" Trek hardtail. But my bike has rear rack braze-ons and it is not a 29er. I use it with a Topeak MTX TrunkBag EXP for occasional grocery shopping:








Folded out:








It is only water resistant but Topeak sells a rain cover. The capacity is not as great as dedicated side panniers, but I live on a monster hill with steep pitch, so weight is the paramount problem for me, before volume.

Overall I like the setup of the Topeak rack and Topeak trunkbag, especially since it is very easy to remove and install the bag in a few seconds. But eventually I want to get a cyclocross bike to use for road/occasional shopping.


----------

